# Shadow Wings 140 PWM Drehzahlen



## mcmarky (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Endlich gibt es ja auch einen 140mm Lüfter mit PWM Steuerung von Be Quiet. Auf der Internetseite finde ich nur Drehzahlangaben bezogen auf die anliegende Spannung. Nur wie sieht mit der PWM Regelung aus? Ich würde den Lüfter dann direkt von meiner Grafikkarte aus regeln lassen, genauso wie es mit dem Slip Stream 120 PWM mache. 

Mit welcher Drehzahl läuft der Lüfter bsw. bei 30% PWM Signal und 50% ?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo mcmarky

Diese Information habe ich momentan nicht zur Hand, ich hoffe, dass ich sie dir morgen aber zur Verfügung stellen könnte.


Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Bei bis 20% wären es etwa 230 Drehungen, bei 50% etwa 550 Umdrehungen.


----------



## mcmarky (13. Dezember 2011)

Hey, danke für die Info. Die Drehzahlen hören sich genial an, der Lüfter wird auf jeden Fall unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen.


----------



## ile (25. Dezember 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Bei bis 20% wären es etwa 230 Drehungen, bei 50% etwa 550 Umdrehungen.



Und bei 40% ?


----------



## mcmarky (26. Dezember 2011)

Würde mal auf ca. 450 U/min tippen, kann es dir leider NOCH nicht genau sagen, da ich den Lüfter noch nicht eingebaut hab. Folgt erst die nächsten Tage...


----------



## mcmarky (27. Dezember 2011)

So habe den SW 140 PWM mal auf meinen Shaman geschnallt. Ich sag nur goil .

Folgend die Drehzahlen, die ich mit dem evga-precision tool bei PWM-Steuerung auslese (nach Kaltstart):

20% - 150 ... 180 U/min
30% - 270 ... 300 U/min
40% - 390 ... 420 U/min
50% - 510 ... 540 U/min
60% - 660 ... 690 U/min
70% - 810 ... 840 U/min
80% - 960 ... 990 U/min
90% - 1050 U/min
100% - 1050 U/min


----------



## mcmarky (27. Dezember 2011)

@ Stefan@be quiet! 

Ach ja, das mitgelieferte 7V Adapterkabel ist für 3-Pin Lüfter gedacht  ... aber wer braucht dat schon.


----------



## ile (31. Dezember 2011)

mcmarky schrieb:
			
		

> So habe den SW 140 PWM mal auf meinen Shaman geschnallt. Ich sag nur goil .
> 
> Folgend die Drehzahlen, die ich mit dem evga-precision tool bei PWM-Steuerung auslese (nach Kaltstart):
> 
> ...



Super, vielen Dank, das hilft mir sehr! 

Und @ be quiet: Super spezifizierte Drehzahlen, das überzeugt!!! Endlich ein 140mm-PWM-Lüfter, der schön weit runter geht in den upm, im Moment wohl das beste Angebot am Markt. Muss bloß auch das Laufgerausch etc passen...


----------



## the_pierced (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab jetzt 2 ShadowWings PWM 140mm verbaut und Laufgeräusch hört man überhaupt keines. Die sind wirklich schön Silent.


----------



## ile (31. Dezember 2011)

Wird es eigentlich auch mal den SilentWings 2 140mm in einer PWM-Variante geben? Das wäre der Oberhit!


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Wird es eigentlich auch mal den SilentWings 2 140mm in einer PWM-Variante geben? Das wäre der Oberhit!


 
Ja.

Aber habe etwas Geduld, da ich dir nicht sagen kann, wann sie erscheinen werden. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es in diesem Jahr geschehen wird.


----------



## ile (2. Januar 2012)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Ja.
> 
> Aber habe etwas Geduld, da ich dir nicht sagen kann, wann sie erscheinen werden. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es in diesem Jahr geschehen wird.



Oh, super gut! Die Zeit nehme ich mir gerne, wenn das  Drehzahlspektrum identisch zum Shadow Wings PWM ist, dann wird der Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm höchstwahrscheinlich der beste Lüfter auf dem Markt. 

P.S.: Die 120mm-Variante kommt dann auch irgendwann mit PWM, oder?


----------

